# I'm such a bad person



## Goatsmom (Mar 18, 2014)

We got a great paranyees puppy We have been taking it out into the Goat pin today my female goat head butted it so hard it killed it I don't understand why did I make such a stupid decision I have add and mild mr and don't think thing though compleatly I shouldn't. Have taken him in there at that age I made a stupid. Mistake and cost a life of a beautiful creature 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no. But how were you to know?
This was unforseen, do NOT beat yourself up. On the other hand you have an amazing goat. Does she have kids at her side?
Most goats flip out at a new dog they run & wont go near it.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

oh,,so sorry!!! don't be that hard on yourself..I'm sure you didn't think she would do that. I did the same thing recently with my daughters little puppy which could of turned out the same way..Don't beat yourself up.I'm really sorry about the little puppy though!:tears:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear that. :hug: You didn't mean for that to happen. We all make mistakes. Please don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree don't beat your self up  I know it doesn't help but do you know how many times my dogs have been butted and no problem with it. And you did NOTHING wrong and I do the same thing with new puppies. They always get to meet all the new animals and yes sometimes they get a mad chicken or a protective mama goat. I think this is a total fluke that you really had no control over..... Simple bad luck not you being a bad person 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## audoneout (Apr 24, 2013)

This is NOT your fault. You were trying to do the best for your herd. Accidents happen, this is a shame, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Goatsmom said:


> We got a great paranyees puppy We have been taking it out into the Goat pin today my female goat head butted it so hard it killed it I don't understand why did I make such a stupid decision I have add and mild mr and don't think thing though compleatly I shouldn't. Have taken him in there at that age I made a stupid. Mistake and cost a life of a beautiful creature
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


No, you are not a bad person. There is no way you could have foreseen that would happen. Don't beat yourself up over it - it was an accident and it is not your fault. Try not to blame your doe, either. Some does are more protective than others, and instinct can be a very powerful driver. She was responding to instinct and possibly past experience.


----------



## Goatsmom (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes had two boys 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatsmom (Mar 18, 2014)

I have ADD And mild mr and am very spontaneous and that being spontaneous is what got him killed


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatsmom (Mar 18, 2014)

And yes I do blame my self and I always will I can't blame the goat and won't but I can blame my self 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't have an lgd, but all of my goats attack my two dogs whenever they get the chance. We watch them very closely and try our hardest to keep them apart, but accidents happen every once in a while. You were absolutely right in taking your puppy to visit the goats. Sadly, terrible things happen sometimes, but you just have to forgive and move on. I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Goatsmom said:


> And yes I do blame my self and I always will I can't blame the goat and won't but I can blame my self
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I know that there is nothing to change your mind on how you feel. I have been in your shoes in the past were I was told not to blame myself and I did and still do years later. I think it's part of the amout we actually do care. BUT you are not a bad person..... That I will argue with to the bitter end. You didn't put the puppy in a small pen and walk away knowing it would be rammed to death. And a bad person wouldn't care and be as upset as you are. So no your not a bad person and should say that you are. You are caring and were doing something that was right by trying to introduce the puppy the puppy to the goats. At some point it needed to be introduced To be able to do what it was bred to love which is be with a herd and protect. And I still with the out come agree with what you did by taking him out so they could all slowly meet and start a bond. 
I really do wish I could say something to make you feel better but I'm sure I can't  I just hope at some point you do realize you were not in the wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatsmom (Mar 18, 2014)

It just keep replaying in my head


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

You did nothing wrong. It is important to introduce an LGD to your herd as soon as you can so they can bond. My LGD's get a good ram from overprotective momma's every now and then. I introduced them as puppies and they got a few head butts and they were fine. I worried more about the puppies hurting the goats then the opposite. I would probably feel the same way you do if I went through this but there is nothing you could have done to make the situation better. If you would have waited to introduce them then the goats may have gotten hurt. I am sorry you feel so horrible and I hope you don't beat yourself up to bad.


----------



## cher1190 (Aug 9, 2013)

*not a bad person*

You made a mistake, all of us do from time to time, you didn't plan for this to happen and you need to forgive yourself, give your grief to god and he will help you to cope with what happened..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said, accidents do happen, I am so sorry.  
We live and learn. Sometimes the lessons are hard.


----------

